# Filling US income tax



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, 
I would like to know how and where can I file my US income tax while living in the UK. It's from my job when I was living and working in the US. Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## FFMralph (Dec 22, 2012)

TaxAct.com and e-file.


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you:blush:.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Otherwise, you can download the forms from the IRS website, print them off and mail them in. It's getting kind of late for that, though, as from overseas the forms need to arrive at the IRS by the deadline.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bluesky2015 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. I will try to mail it as soon as possible :relaxed: .


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Otherwise, you can download the forms from the IRS website, print them off and mail them in. It's getting kind of late for that, though, as from overseas the forms need to arrive at the IRS by the deadline.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Could you please clarify - it was my understanding that no matter where the taxpayer lives they are required to have their return 'post-marked' by April 15th (without some sort of extension) not that it need be 'received' by the 15th ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nope - check the info in Publication 54. For tax returns posted from overseas, the returns must be received by the deadline. They don't accept foreign postmarks. (Probably because they can't read the dates on them.)

But, filing from overseas, you do get an automatic extension of the deadline to June 15th rather than April 15th. It says you're supposed to include a letter claiming the 2 month extension, but as long as you are filing using your foreign address, they'll generally accept the return up to June 15th. (If you owe them, however, interest accrues from the April 15th deadline.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> Nope - check the info in Publication 54. For tax returns posted from overseas, the returns must be received by the deadline. They don't accept foreign postmarks. (Probably because they can't read the dates on them.)
> 
> But, filing from overseas, you do get an automatic extension of the deadline to June 15th rather than April 15th. It says you're supposed to include a letter claiming the 2 month extension, but as long as you are filing using your foreign address, they'll generally accept the return up to June 15th. (If you owe them, however, interest accrues from the April 15th deadline.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


First - I called them last year and they said post-mark.

Second - I opened that pdf and searched on 'postmark' and came upon :

"A tax return delivered by the U.S. mail
or a designated delivery service that is
postmarked or dated by the delivery
service on or before the due date is considered
to have been filed on or before that date. See
your Form 1040 or Form 1040A instructions for
a list of designated delivery services."

Now - I didn't go check the list of designated delivery services...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And this from the Tax booklet put out by the IRS Office in the Paris Consulate:


> Federal tax returns and other documents mailed to the IRS are treated
> as filed on the date of the domestic or foreign postmark.
> However,
> *payments
> ...


Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bevdeforges said:


> And this from the Tax booklet put out by the IRS Office in the Paris Consulate:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


So - it seems to me that that quote deals with 'monies' (and perhaps only for French filings ?) - and not paperwork per se. Surely if I live in Mexico I don't need to review something released by the IRS office in Paris ? I think the document you originally pointed to is probably the more pertinent. In our case it is moot since they owe us money this year


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Through last year, Publication 54 very clearly stated that filings had to be received by the due date, and that foreign postmarks were not the determining factor. The policy appears to have changed this year - though I can't find any admission to that effect in any of the IRS publications. Must be part of the "kinder, gentler" IRS - or a concession based on the fact that they are shutting down all the foreign IRS offices right after tax season is over. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

File IRS Form 4868 by April 15 and you get a filing extension (though not an extension to pay any outstanding tax owed) until October 15. Everybody who still has questions about their 2014 tax returns should be filing that form, immediately. October 15 beats June 15 any day.


----------

